

SoftLayer releases pay-by-hour EC2 competitor - sadiq
http://www.softlayer.com/press_2009_06_08.html

======
il
Slightly cheaper than EC2 and incoming bandwidth is free, which is huge for
some apps. Looks like a winner.

------
wmf
This appears to be slightly cheaper than EC2; someone will have to do
benchmarks to confirm.

